# Tesla + Faraday



## GotTheBug (Jan 9, 2015)

Saw this and thought Yall might like it.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95tq5J6ioF0[/youtube]


----------



## kurtak (Jan 10, 2015)

That was fun to watch with my first cup of coffee this morning thanks for posting

Kurt


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 11, 2015)

This was interesting I guess. I like Arc Attack much more though, they actually use a modulated Tesla coil to make music also.

[youtube]PdrqdW4Miao[/youtube]

http://youtu.be/PdrqdW4Miao


----------



## necromancer (Jan 11, 2015)

macfixer01 said:


> This was interesting I guess. I like Arc Attack much more though, they actually use a modulated Tesla coil to make music also.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdrqdW4Miao[/youtube]
> 
> fixed link to make it inline.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 11, 2015)

necromancer said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> > This was interesting I guess. I like Arc Attack much more though, they actually use a modulated Tesla coil to make music also.
> ...




Thanks Necromancer. I can never seem to get that that youtube code to work on here. I originally put in the whole URL and that didn't work. Then I thought I remembered someone saying to put in just the last portion? So I edited and tried that also, and it didn't work for me either. I guess this proves one thing though, if I can't see the inline in the preview it isn't going to work when submitted either.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 11, 2015)

Mac, take a look at my How to Link or Embed Youtube Videos post.

Dave


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 12, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Mac, take a look at my How to Link or Embed Youtube Videos post.
> 
> Dave




Thanks Dave, that's good info. I have it bookmarked for future use.


----------

